# Is this pedal OK?



## jjender (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi.

I'm going to buy some used Time RXS pedals, and I want to know if they worth the money.
Is normal that wear (suppossed 5000kms) in RXS pedals? Are they very abused and is better buy another pair? What do you think?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

They look a bit beat up for 5000 km, and you can usually get good deals on pedals if you look hard enough- Jensen, Sierra Trading, etc. The most important thing is whether the bearings are good, and that's impossible to tell from a picture. When installed on a bike they should be extra smooth and absolutely silent. I don't use Time, so I don't know if the gouges on those plates are part of the cleat locking system. If they are you could get unintended releases.


----------

